# Free Youtube download



## Thoraxos (15. April 2009)

Hiho liebe Commi, bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich ein Song anwähle **Process is completed 1 URL (s) do not contain video**
weiß zufällig jemand wie man das beseitigen kann?



Lieben Gruß


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

das ist eher eine normale meldung ..
das ding wurde runtergeladen
aber video ist nid dabei

welches tool verwendest du denn genau? gibt ja nicht an die 12+ (zumindest mir bekannte)


----------



## Thoraxos (15. April 2009)

Free Youtube to MP3 Converter und wie gesagt er lädt es nicht runter.


----------



## Huntermoon (15. April 2009)

Xoutube hatt ja viele Vids vom Netz genomen, vieleicht deshalb...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

versuchs mal mit save2pc vll liegts am converter obwohl ich dieses problem auch schon hatte -.-


----------



## Santino15 (15. September 2017)

Gibt da noch ein paar weitere Programme. Würde einfach mal ein anderes verwenden. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch Seiten wo du ohne eine Installation über die URL downloaden kannst. Hier z.B. *entfernt*. Geht recht easy. Mache ich auch wenn ich ein Lied auf Spotify nicht finde. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir das, kostet nicht viel und die haben so gut wie alles.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. September 2017)

Bitte keine Threadleichen exhumieren. Danke. 

 

/closed


----------

